# InSinkerator issue



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

I have a InSinkerator Emerson e404 garbage disposal. We do not use it alot, but today when I try and turn it on it hums but it will not work. When I use a flashlight to look down it looks like some starchy black and brown material. I can't tell if anything is lodged or not. I use an Allen wrench to try and turn it from the bottom, but it will not budge. How can I loosen up some of the material that is in there now to try and free up the blades since we haven't used it in so long?


----------



## jfrotten (Aug 14, 2011)

You've got to get it with that allen wrench... Try spraying some pb blaster down there and letting it soak before trying that allen wrench again.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

jfrotten said:


> You've got to get it with that allen wrench... Try spraying some pb blaster down there and letting it soak before trying that allen wrench again.


What else can I try if I don't have that


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

jfrotten said:


> You've got to get it with that allen wrench... Try spraying some pb blaster down there and letting it soak before trying that allen wrench again.


Found some Blaster , soaked it....I'm applying all the force I have and still nothing. I'm afraid of breaking something.


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

dinosaur1 said:


> Found some Blaster , soaked it....I'm applying all the force I have and still nothing. I'm afraid of breaking something.


what you mite do is take a center punch and put it in where the allen wrinch goes and tap with a hammer this may break it loose being it is on a shaft that should have some give also tap from the top also if this doesn't work look's like a new one in in order.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

del schisler said:


> what you mite do is take a center punch and put it in where the allen wrinch goes and tap with a hammer this may break it loose being it is on a shaft that should have some give also tap from the top also if this doesn't work look's like a new one in in order.


How can I loosen I from the top. Vinegar and hot water? Alot of starchy looking stuff in there.


----------



## smudge123 (Dec 18, 2011)

Do not use center punch. First get a wooden handle off of a plunger, for example, then put it in from top and try to get it hooked on one of the blades and rotate the unit that way. I have un stuck many that way.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

smudge123 said:


> Do not use center punch. First get a wooden handle off of a plunger, for example, then put it in from top and try to get it hooked on one of the blades and rotate the unit that way. I have un stuck many that way.


Clockwise?


----------



## smudge123 (Dec 18, 2011)

Yes clockwise. Get the wood handle on those metal blade looking things inside disposal. You can get better leverage from above than with allen wrench below. You can use a lot of force also.


----------



## packer_rich (Jan 16, 2011)

Have you tried turning the allen wrench both directions? Sorry if that sounds like a stupid question, but I have had to "rock" mine back and forth sometimes. A wooden spoon handle also works good from the top. Last option would be to turn off the breaker, remove the disposal, turn it up side down, and bang it on something like a piece of plywood. Good luck


----------



## jfrotten (Aug 14, 2011)

They sell a very cheap metal tool for this at home depot. It's like ten bucks. The only problem with the dispoal tool is that the rivet on it usually breaks during the first use. Buy the tool and als buy a bolt and nut to replace the rivet with. Take the tool out of the package, drill out the rivet and replace it with the nut and bolt. Then, stick it in the disposal from the top and turn either way until it moves freely. Save the tool for when this happns again. I have one of these I carry in my tool bag and between this, pb blaster and some ice you can fix\tune up most disposals.


----------



## smudge123 (Dec 18, 2011)

The drum turns both ways. So u can work it back and forth. Clockwise and counter clockwise


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

packer_rich said:


> Have you tried turning the allen wrench both directions? Sorry if that sounds like a stupid question, but I have had to "rock" mine back and forth sometimes. A wooden spoon handle also works good from the top. Last option would be to turn off the breaker, remove the disposal, turn it up side down, and bang it on something like a piece of plywood. Good luck


Yes. The socket is just way too tight.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

jfrotten said:


> They sell a very cheap metal tool for this at home depot. It's like ten bucks. The only problem with the dispoal tool is that the rivet on it usually breaks during the first use. Buy the tool and als buy a bolt and nut to replace the rivet with. Take the tool out of the package, drill out the rivet and replace it with the nut and bolt. Then, stick it in the disposal from the top and turn either way until it moves freely. Save the tool for when this happns again. I have one of these I carry in my tool bag and between this, pb blaster and some ice you can fix\tune up most disposals.


Pb blaster should be sprayed on the socket below correct. Not on actual bolt inside which is in the middle


----------



## jfrotten (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

jfrotten said:


> <img src="http://www.diychatroom.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=42726"/>


I just try using the end of a small hammer which is wooden and it almost busted should I try something with metal


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

I turned the electricity back on. I still hear the hum sound. I tried pouring water from the sink but whenever I do that the circuit breaker for the disposal turns off every time and the smell that I am getting from the disposal is when something is shot. I tried pressing the red reset button but now it's stuck and I can't get if to come back out. 









There is some buildup around the red button.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Right now when I touch it on the bottom and sides it's very hot.


----------



## Techy (Mar 16, 2011)

definitely either seized, or the motor has failed.


either get it unstuck using the methods already posted, or replace the unit


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Im just gonna replace it. This smells like its shot


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

dinosaur1 said:


> I just try using the end of a small hammer which is wooden and it almost busted should I try something with metal


I already told you what i would do. Metal to metal with a tap will deliver more tap to the shaft . than that metal to wood ?? This unit is a motor now it has bushing or beiring's on the shaft so wouldn't a tap on both ends maybe move it ?? What do you have to loose ? if it is that tight than my thought's above would be what i would do . But it is your's good luck


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Could I buy a different type of garbage disposal. Now I have a InSinkerator 3/4 Emerson e404. I really like the waste king model 3/4 3300.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Anyone know what this is? I found it on the floor after taking my new disposal out of the box.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Kenmore, works great!


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

dinosaur1 said:


> View attachment 42751
> 
> 
> Anyone know what this is? I found it on the floor after taking my new disposal out of the box.


looks like 3/8 compression ferrell


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

ben's plumbing said:


> looks like 3/8 compression ferrell


Which goes where and does what..?


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

ben's plumbing said:


> looks like 3/8 compression ferrell


I also had a dishwasher recently installed...could it be for that?


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

dinosaur1 said:


> Which goes where and does what..?


 has nothing to do with your disposal....it is used on water supply lines....not sure why it was in your box.....dosen't belong there....


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

dinosaur1 said:


> I also had a dishwasher recently installed...could it be for that?


 yes could have been for the water line to d.w


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

ben's plumbing said:


> yes could have been for the water line to d.w


Should I be concerned. I bought a dishwasher kit but had someone assist me in installing the dishwasher.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

dinosaur1 said:


> Should I be concerned. I bought a dishwasher kit but had someone assist me in installing the dishwasher.


 did the kit have a braided supply line for the water hook up..


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

ben's plumbing said:


> did the kit have a braided supply line for the water hook up..


Yes. Stainless steel.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

dinosaur1 said:


> Yes. Stainless steel.


 they have connectors on both ends that don't use these ferrells....your ok...


----------

